

Arvind Gupta's toys - microarchitect
http://arvindguptatoys.com/toys.html

======
sajid
By the way, the url looks like spam. Not everyone knows who Arvind Gupta is (I
didn't). It might be a good idea to change the submission title, I'd suggest
something like 'Toys made from everyday trash'.

If I could I'd upvote this a thousand times!

------
sajid
This is just magic ... the best thing I've seen in a long time :)

